# Critique my doe



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Miracle is a percentage Boer doe. She will be two Oct. 14. I just want your guys thoughts on her. We don't plan on breeding her; she is our BIG baby!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't know anything about Bores but she is a pretty girl!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is very pretty, love her color, good topline, nice long loin, may be a bit weak in front pasterns, not sure about her chest floor, hard to see from the pic. Nice feminine head, nice length in her neck, she needs a bit more twist, has decent body volume, overall, she is a nice Doe.

If I had her, I'd let her have babies, she's is so pretty. :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good golly miss molly she is gorgeous! I agree, you really do need babies out of her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I would, but she would be a horrible mother! She wants all the attention all the time. I just have a feeling that she would accidentally lay on her babies because her barn is big enough for her and her only. I would just love to have kids out of her though! Her sire was a 100% all red Boer and her dam was a % black and traditional colored doe. I just love her ears how they flip up a little!  Thank you!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She's a beautiful girl! You know what, I get where you're coming from. I have a beautiful doeling, and even though she's the most correct in the herd I'd be fine just keeping her as a pet. She was very much meant to be a Patti Pet XD But she will be bred anyway.

PS. Would you mind if I used her picture for the Boer goat section of my website? :greengrin:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes! please do! Any way i can contribute to promoting the goat! LOL!


----------

